# Hello from South Florida



## eddiefebuary (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey everyone. I’m a newbie who just got interested in archery since my kids started it at school. I posted this on several forums so those of you who visit multiple forums please forgive the redundancy.

I’m completely new so I need to take lessons. Can someone point me to a person or place that provides lessons in Palm Beach County, Florida? Also, how much can I expect to pay for lessons?

Thanks


----------



## yeroc (Jan 11, 2007)

what you need to do is locate your nearest archery club close to you,once you've bought your bow and had the pro shop set it,join the club,most generally all archers like helping beginners and helping people enjoy the sport,it looks complicated but the basics of archery are very simple,First off make sure the bow you buy fits you,that meaning the draw length is comfortable to you,the poundage in which you will be pulling is comfy, and you can see threw your peep sight.Your local pro shop can do all of this for you and most likely recomend you to the nearsest archery club.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

welcome to AT:wink:


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

welcome to AT


----------



## quick draw (Nov 23, 2007)

I miss west palm good fishing moved back to ny its like catching bait.


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome to Archery Talk! :darkbeer:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk eddiefebruary. Have fun here.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

welcome to AT


----------



## huttoncreek_10x (Mar 7, 2008)

Welcome to At ,and archery itself!


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------

